# Peel and Seal vs. Dynamat



## YoungHef

I read this about peel and seal, heard it works the same as Dynamat (same thickness and made out the basically the same material)... its about $15 a roll.

http://www.ratrodsrule.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3226

Here is a link to the product, you can get it at lowes or home depot too
http://mobilehomepartsstore.com/Merchant2/...ategory_Code=RC


----------



## 87gbody

I helped my friend do his doors and trunk with this shit 


http://www.cofair.com/roof.aspx from home depot


if you gonna do all that work you might as well do it with good shit. I will be using second skin damplifier of my car.


----------



## Represent316

Ive got a door done in Peal and Seal. However, If it wernt for my door panel, Id probably fall off. Id use it on floors, Rear decks and such, But not much more.


----------



## YoungHef

the "good shit" is expensive but that doesn't mean its more effective than the cheap stuff. Both Peel and Seal and Dynamat are .45 mil... so if they do the same thing you aint doing nothing but spending extra money for nothing.


----------



## Airborne

I'll look for a link to a test some guy did. peal and seal is much like the fat mat I have, mine just looks cooler.lol Now saying the more expensive stuff is the same is not only wrong but funny too. Score some second skin or dinamat xtream and compare them to that asphalt based peal and seal. I prepped my car like I was giving it a boob job. Everything was perfect and it is holding strong after being in there all summer.

The higher end stuff is almost always worth the money because it will NOT fucking let go. The cheaper stuff ( got a wicked deal on 100 square feet) needs some extra prep time.

So no, they are not the same.


----------



## Represent316

Links no longer around. He is now Second Skin's Competition. Took all the result tests offline, And everythig.

Also I believe Peal N seal is Asphalt mat, And what you want is Bityl mat.

It "Work's", to an extent. But doesnt stick for nothing.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Aug 19 2009, 10:23 PM~14821780
> *Links no longer around. He is now Second Skin's Competition. Took all the result tests offline, And everythig.
> 
> Also I believe Peal N seal is Asphalt mat, And what you want is Bityl mat.
> 
> It "Work's", to an extent. But doesnt stick for nothing.
> *


if you prep correctly it will hold on but if you want to just through it you are better off with second skin. I say this because I did my homies truck with it. We were drunk like fuck and the prep work was for shit but 6 months later it is on there like paint.


----------



## josmith213

i would only do peel n seal on the floor, it tends to melt and you get goopy tar shit all over, seen it before, not fun to clean up. Dynamat is overpriced. Look at http://www.secondskinaudio.com/


----------



## Represent316

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=403867&page=3

You could also use contact cement to put the Peal N Seal on. Its about $30 a gal, $11 a qt i believe.

However, Its still not a true Buytl [sp?!] mat.

My rear deck, And floor will be done in Peal N Seal soon though.


----------



## Airborne

I have some fat mat left and it is going in my truck, it does cut the tire noise down.


----------



## Pitbullx

there is no comparison.... dynamat is far superior in every aspect to peel and seal.....


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Aug 19 2009, 09:23 PM~14821780
> *Links no longer around. He is now Second Skin's Competition. Took all the result tests offline, And everythig.
> 
> Also I believe Peal N seal is Asphalt mat, And what you want is Bityl mat.
> 
> It "Work's", to an extent. But doesnt stick for nothing.
> *


That Bityl or bythel shit comes in a tube i think.Man i used some awhile ago dam it's like hit gum on pavement till it's dry.Don't know if it's the same stuff tho.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 21 2009, 02:42 PM~14839546
> *That Bityl or bythel shit comes in a tube i think.Man i used some awhile ago dam it's like hit gum on pavement till it's dry.Don't know if it's the same stuff tho.
> *


No, it comws in sheets.


----------



## Represent316

Your on the right track Bagged, However its a Buytle BASED mat. Sorry i didnt clarify that.

However, Peal N Seal, Ect, Is ALSPALT based.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I wouldn't use that tar smelling shit in any car i owned. I've seen people use it before though and it will fall off if applied upside down no matter what. How long it sticks to everything else depends on how clean the surfaces were. That roofing crap smells like tar, probably causes cancer, and doesn't stick well though so why use it. There's better stuff out there made for these particular uses, stick with those.


----------



## swangin68

got to use butyl mat,,, i got a 18"x33.5' roll and did a whole floor and had some left over.... it was $90 on ebay, real good stuff...i recomend it


----------



## YoungHef

After some more research i think butyl mat is the way to go too. It's creap by the roll on Ebay 70 mil thick too.


----------



## AndrewH

If you use dynamat, your an idiot.

Most of the cheaper lines of aluminum backed dampeneres are now butyl based, just like dynamat extreme, for a fifth of the price.

I've used peel n seal on roofs and doors before, never fell off, been 5 years. But I would go with raammat next time

You should prep it right reguardless of what you use


----------



## tlc64impala

Ive only used Peal N Seal so i can only say that In my 64 it worked great.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 11 2009, 11:27 AM~15049865
> *If you use dynamat, your an idiot.
> 
> Most of the cheaper lines of aluminum backed dampeneres are now butyl based, just like dynamat extreme, for a fifth of the price.
> 
> I've used peel n seal on roofs and doors before, never fell off, been 5 years.  But I would go with raammat next time
> 
> You should prep it right reguardless of what you use
> *


bitch go play in traffic, you are the idiot


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 11 2009, 09:57 PM~15056300
> *bitch go play in traffic, you are the idiot
> *


Pit said it it's the LAW,no pun intended


----------



## 06hemiram

What do you guys think about this? I've been thinking about buying it for my truck, and low low but don't know how good it is..
http://m.ebay.com/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?sid=...8651333&emvcc=0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Sep 14 2009, 09:25 AM~15074177
> *What do you guys think about this? I've been thinking about buying it for my truck, and low low but don't know how good it is..
> http://m.ebay.com/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?sid=...8651333&emvcc=0
> *


Thinkin of getting some of that for my cutty


----------



## Airborne

looks like the fatmat I have in my car. About the same price too.


----------

